# Internet connection problem



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Apr 2020)

This morning when I was on the internet a box appeared on screen “An error occurred ” and to press ok Which I did and then it crashed.Since then even though it is is saying i am connected to wi-fi I am still unable to connect to the internet with websites saying “This site can’t be reached” and saying underneath “The connection was reset”
I have tried all the normal things like rebooting the router but to no avail.
All our devices are down and I am only able to write this as I am using mobile data.
Anyone got any answers please?


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2020)

I think maybe you have a........ virus? 

Seriously though, what else did the box say, any codes? And why did you click ok before you knew what you were clicking ok for?

If all devices can no longer connect to the wifi it sounds like the router settings have been changed. I'm no expert but my fear would be that your internet connection has been hacked in some way.

1st thing I would try would be to unplug and disconnect all wires from the wifi hub and router and leave it for 5 minutes before trying again.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Apr 2020)

As above, first step is to unplug then reboot the modem/router.

When it starts up again click on the wifi settings and see what it says - it is possible to be connected but not have wifi.

Then contact your service provider

Good luck!


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2020)

Check your broadband provider's status page. Some have been unstable the last few days. Might be the unusual traffic flows from so many at home.

If nothing shows, are you happy to tell us who so someone might look for reports not immediately obvious to the public?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Check your broadband provider's status page. Some have been unstable the last few days. Might be the unusual traffic flows from so many at home.


I was thinking that might be the case but BT say that the demand during the day is still way lower than the usual evening peak, which the networks are designed to cope with. Interesting stats HERE.


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that might be the case but BT say that the demand during the day is still way lower than the usual evening peak, which the networks are designed to cope with. Interesting stats HERE.


OK but that's PR. Do you appear on https://my.bt.com/consumerFaultTracking/public/faults/tracking.do?pageId=31 at all?

If not, your next step is probably to work through the "fix problems" steps for whichever router you have (which BT arguably-incorrectly call a "home hub"). https://www.bt.com/help/broadband/help-for-bt-hubs


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> OK but that's PR. Do you appear on https://my.bt.com/consumerFaultTracking/public/faults/tracking.do?pageId=31 at all?


I'm not sure if you are replying to me, or @The Central Scrutinizer?

If me - no problems here - my plusnet connection has given me reliable 14-16 Mb/s broadband for the 5 years that I have been at this address, including any changes in usage patterns recently!


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if you are replying to me, or @The Central Scrutinizer?


 I got confused. As you were!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Apr 2020)

I have norton and malwarebytes and did a full scan with them but nothing showed up.
Went from sky to Plusnet because they were cheaper and had good reviews but I don’t rate them.
Contract ends in July and I will be looking elsewhere.
Right I’m off to check my bank balance.🤔


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I have norton and malwarebytes and did a full scan with them but nothing showed up


I don't think this will be device based (although it may have been used). The fact all your devices are locked out suggest it is a problem with your internet account or connection.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2020)

Your router should have a set of status LEDs which can give you/us a better idea of what is going on. Take a look and report back what the LEDs are showing?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Apr 2020)

Colin
The lights on the router are saying everything is normal.
Plusnet hub manager on the pc is stating I’m connected.🤔
If it’s still the same in the morning I will have to try and get in touch with Plusnet.


----------



## icowden (7 Apr 2020)

This may be a good place to look too. They seem to have been having some problems today:-

https://downdetector.co.uk/status/plusnet/

It definitely sounds like it is a problem external to you, or the router has a problem which it isn't showing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Apr 2020)

Thanks for all your useful comments.
I eventually got through to someone at plusnet this morning and we did a few test concerning the router.It turned out that after my internet crash yesterday morning my router got a bit confused and reverted back to the default username instead of the username i put in place and that's why i couldn't connect to the internet.All very technical 🤔.
I am back on now but it's a bit concerning how much i miss it when it's not working.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2020)

So, plusnet support did their job. What was it about plusnet that you didn't like and made you want to move on? 

I am happy with them. My connection is reliable at a reasonable speed and I only have to pay £15/month (I recommended the company to several people and get a discount for every month that they remain customers).


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Apr 2020)

Plusnet did do a good job.Excellent person i spoke too who seemed to know what they were doing.
What i haven't liked with plusnet is that i get a lot more drop outs than when i was with sky although this could be something which is out of plusnets hands .eg lots of people online at the same time,or problem with the openreach cabinets.etc.
As with all my utilities i will have a look round nearer end of contract.
I was impressed with their customer service today and that goes a long way especially after having dealt with TalkTalk before so i might in the end stay with them.


----------

